# Joe Ippolito's 200SX DET



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY TIGHT WORK JOE. You representing NISSAN very well!! Tell us a little background info on the ride....esp. the turbo part...lol


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

woooow beautiful nice job


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Nice! Love the hood.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i love whats under the hood.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

My role model....sort of.  Love the car....wish mine was half as fast.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Louis, is that your old set up? I like how the fogs fit into the bumper.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice, very nice..hood is great.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *Louis, is that your old set up? I like how the fogs fit into the bumper. *


No, it is not my old setup. Joe had a DET in his car for sometime before he went to his FMAX/Custom setup.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

I want that grille!


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

ahhh i don't see any pictures


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Like everything about the car... except that decal.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

i can finally see pictures now... Wow.. you got everything everybody wants. Looks so tasety. 
I like it a lot, because it's very clean.


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey - thanks for the responses! The car was a long project (aint they all!) The motor is a true bored out DET with 300Z TT pistons (swain coated), JWT Cams, and FMAX Turbo.. among other goodies. She would pull mid 12s all day on 93oct in Florida heat. In the end, that motor went to an SER freak in SC, replaced with a bone stock DET. That and the car went to an owner in Southern Cal.

I missed the power so much - I had to import a Sunny


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Im impressed. Clean Ride. Nice engine.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny J Reg said:


> *
> 
> I missed the power so much - I had to import a Sunny  *


Now we can import some go fast goodies and get that GTiR of your's running some numbers!


----------

